# Performing Deadlifting as a Bodybuilding Exercise



## Grizzly911 (Jun 10, 2020)

Christian Thibaudeau on Performing Deadlifts as a Bodybuilding Exercise

He lists the proper body mechanics on here on how to go about packing on muscle with this exercise as a bodybuilder.

Long-time veterans of the deadlifts, feel free to chime in on how it works the best for you.

https://www.t-nation.com/training/unpopular-opinion-deadlifts-arent-that-great


----------



## bvs (Jun 10, 2020)

I still think deadlifts will pack on muscle. I do them first exercise,  as heavy as i can to really exhaust the back as a whole, then follow up with other more muscle specific exercises for added hypertrophy


----------



## Seeker (Jun 10, 2020)

Deadlifts jacked up my traps like nothing else. It will add some overall thickness to your frame.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 10, 2020)

bvs said:


> I still think deadlifts will pack on muscle. I do them first exercise,  as heavy as i can to really exhaust the back as a whole, then follow up with other more muscle specific exercises for added hypertrophy



Yeah I agree. In the article, he mentioned that the entire back and hamstrings get the brunt of the work.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 10, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Deadlifts jacked up my traps like nothing else. It will add some overall thickness to your frame.



For sure. Big Arnold and Franco regularly included deads in their workouts.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 10, 2020)

Firm believer in deadlifts, for training back,
Just as squats for legs!
Too many people come up w to many excuses of why they don't do them!
Shut up and deadlift,same w squats!!!


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 10, 2020)

I’ll be the outlier and say I firmly believe RDLs are a better exercise choice for bodybuilders


----------



## CJ (Jun 10, 2020)

I love them, but boy do they take a toll. Global recovery suffers, so I have to rotate them in or out of my programming, usually depending upon calorie intake.


----------



## brock8282 (Jun 10, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I love them, but boy do they take a toll. Global recovery suffers, so I have to rotate them in or out of my programming, usually depending upon calorie intake.



one of the few few reasons I prefer RDLs, we only have so much recovery capability and deadlifts take a big toll for what they give back. RDLs you get much more eccentric loading throughout the whole posterior chain. Easier/ safer for people who have mobility limitations. For those who are looking for more back development, a snatch grip on heavy RDLs will really smoke you.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 10, 2020)

I'll add myself as an outlier and say that they are close to being a completely useless exercise for bodybuilders. It's one of those jack of all trades movements that isn't practically relevant when you consider the options available to us. 

I wrote about this years ago on another board and got a lot of love for hating on it as I recall. Was a bit overwhelming. Had a strong #metoo vibe.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 10, 2020)

Deadlifts saved my back..they hit like 7 different muscles I think..a total body deal... I've been a fan for 20 years and if it works for you..do it...if not don't...I started out reading some great articles by power lifters and Olympic lifters that gave some great pointers on technic..sorry I love them,can't say enough about the benefits..


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't agree with that article at all but it's a T-nation article so not to be an asshole but what else would I expect.  Pull conventional correctly is a posterior chain emphasized movement.  A conventional deadlift is a hip hinge which 99% of people cannot due which means they are squatting down to set up and I'd wager that is how the writer sets up as well since they are saying it's not good at working the posterior chain.  I could go on but you get my point...


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 10, 2020)

alternate deadlifts with rack pulls.
really could argue that rack pulls alone should be good if we're talking back development only.
deads incorporate much more than back of done correctly...


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 10, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> alternate deadlifts with rack pulls.
> really could argue that rack pulls alone should be good if we're talking back development only.
> deads incorporate much more than back of done correctly...



Deadlifts work it all which is why they are so vital to training for everyone specially any athlete.  They are also great for just overall health for individuals.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey BI, this is the article I read about a week ago, just found it again yesterday. This is the one I was trying to explain to you on how Christian views it. I've been doing mostly Romanian Deads on Leg day along with front squats and such.


----------



## snake (Jun 10, 2020)

Problem with DL, is the same for BBers and PLers alike. DL are so close to the squat in movement that they can cause a recovery problem in your program if you don't pay attention. My opinion, they have their place but not 52 weeks out of the year in either sport.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 10, 2020)

Interesting point about using straps to load the hams and glutes, noting that improving grip strength should be done in isolated, outside exercises.
For me personally though, I need grip strength at my job, so I don't use straps for anything.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 10, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Interesting point about using straps to load the hams and glutes, noting that improving grip strength should be done in isolated, outside exercises.
> For me personally though, I need grip strength at my job, so I don't use straps for anything.



Yeah, hammer curls, reverse barbell curls and wrist curls of all types. Also, grip machines if you can find one these days.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 11, 2020)

I mean farmer’s carry machine ?


----------



## CJ (Jun 11, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I mean farmer’s carry machine ?



Aren't those called dumbells? :32 (20):


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 11, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Aren't those called dumbells? :32 (20):


its a treadmill with handles that take plates


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 11, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I mean farmer’s carry machine ?



Na, I meant old school grip machines in which you sit down and place your forearms over the grippers, they have plates attached to them. You can either use both hands together or one at a time. Old school shit!https://www.bing.com/images/search?...9EF42613A1AC4EEC2&selectedIndex=22&ajaxhist=0


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 11, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Aren't those called dumbells? :32 (20):



Just add fat gripz to the DB or use actual farmers handles.


----------



## CJ (Jun 11, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> its a treadmill with handles that take plates



Well that's certainly money that could be spent better elsewhere! :32 (18):


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 11, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Well that's certainly money that could be spent better elsewhere! :32 (18):



Roger that


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 12, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> Yeah, hammer curls, reverse barbell curls and wrist curls of all types. Also, grip machines if you can find one these days.


I do hammer curls but I’m pretty sure they don’t do anything for grip strength. 
Reverse barbell curls r my go-to.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 12, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Deadlifts work it all which is why they are so vital to training for everyone specially any athlete.  They are also great for just overall health for individuals.


As a professional rigger, the deadlift is the closest movement to actually pulling a loaded, heavy rope and chain up to height. 
Therefore my entire workout schedule is sort of organized around my deadlift and recovery from it.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 11, 2020)

Going to take the otherside to this one

Deadlifts did make my arms bigger, my shoulders denser, and wrecks my hamstrings. It also adds bulk to my midframe, ruins my V taper. Don't want swole love handles and I can make my arms bigger, shoulders denser etc. with plenty of other movements


----------

